# looking for avet lx



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

im looking for an avet lx for sale or trade color doesn't matter!


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I have a excellent condition Blue LX MC 6:1 that was just serviced by Avet. Willing to let it go for $240.00 shipped insured.


----------

